# Boot Shop in Denver



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

My stepson is going to need some new snowboard boots soon and we will be going through denver next month to do some shopping. Can anyone recomend a shop(s) that have a good selection and helpful staff in the denver area.

Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Christy Sports, Colorado Ski&Golf, and BC Surf N Sport. The most knowledgeable guys are probably going to be BC and Christy's. Colorado Ski & Gold is hit or miss, but they do have a large selection. Stay away from REI and Sports Authority.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on what you're looking for

Emage is my favorite personally

Thrifty sticks is full of assholes imo

REI has a bunch of mainstream stuff with the best warranty in the biz

Emage is the most "core" shop in Denver

Satellite boardshop in Boulder is the best shop that I know of in CO


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've boughten 3 pairs of boots from Colorado ski and golf. Some of their sales reps know their stuff but most are full of it. My experience with some of them is that they dont listen to what you are saying you want or how you ride, and they just try to sell you what they have in stock in your size. So I recommend you do some research first.

They do have a guarantee fit program though, and will tweak your boots anytime for free. I had some heel slip on my burton driver x's after about 12 days. Christof at the Littleton locations was very helpfull, and threw some new jbars in them and told me to come back if I continue to have issues and they will try some other things.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry I misread and thought you said "best" shop in Denver, not "boot" shop

Kill sorted you just right


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Depends where you are.. I bought mine from Boulder Ski Deals. They seem to know their stuff there...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the thing that sucks about most of the smaller local shops is limited selection. My favorite local shop is Community Skate and Snow in old town Arvada.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Christy Sports, Colorado Ski&Golf, and BC Surf N Sport. The most knowledgeable guys are probably going to be BC and Christy's. Colorado Ski & Gold is hit or miss, but they do have a large selection. Stay away from REI and Sports Authority.



BC? Really?

I did the tour of all the shops on the south side of Denver about two weeks ago and the kids working there were like 15 and talked like they were mentally handicapped.

My favorite shop in terms of employee knowledge was Eskimo. I didn't check out their boot selection though. They definitely seemed high-end only. I mean...they only stocked COLORADO made boards. That sort of limits the selection (in a pretty awesome way).


EDIT: 720 wasn't much better than BC in terms of employee knowledge but at least that place had adults working there and wasn't a Pacific Sunwear that happened to sell snowboards.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

easton714 said:


> BC? Really?
> 
> I did the tour of all the shops on the south side of Denver about two weeks ago and the kids working there were like 15 and talked like they were mentally handicapped.
> 
> ...



I agree about BC, in fact, I've also thought of it as basically a pacsun. Where is Eskimo?

Again, my vote is for Boulder Ski Deals, they don't have the largest selection of boots I've ever seen, but they are always well priced. If you find a deal anywhere else, they claim to to only meet it, but they'll beat it. When I bought my boots and board there, without my asking, they discounted both by $20-40, and let me use a 20% off coupon.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> I agree about BC, in fact, I've also thought of it as basically a pacsun. Where is Eskimo?
> 
> Again, my vote is for Boulder Ski Deals, they don't have the largest selection of boots I've ever seen, but they are always well priced. If you find a deal anywhere else, they claim to to only meet it, but they'll beat it. When I bought my boots and board there, without my asking, they discounted both by $20-40, and let me use a 20% off coupon.


Centennial. In a sketchy strip mall between two buildings. All the hardware was in the basement and the sales guy was probably the most knowledgeable I have ever talked to in a shop.

Voted Best Ski and Snowboard Shop in Denver, Colorado 4 years in a row // Eskimo Ski & Board Shop


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Eskimo is a nice shop. Not sure on their selection, I haven't been there in a few years. I do like those guys. 

The BC guys who generally work the upstairs with the boots have been pretty good with their product knowledge. Most of them are 20 somethings there and not teens. They also have a good boot selection. My experience is with the Park Meadows store not the Flatirons one. Take it for what it's worth.

You may also check out Emage in downtown Denver. I think their selection may be limited. 
Colorado Ski and Golf has some very knowledgeable staff, when they are working there and some ski dude isn't filling in at the snowboard boot section.

Overall, I think Christy's might be the easiest to find and they have a solid selection. There is one by Denver West on the way up I70 to the resorts. A quick on and off from the highway.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Eskimo is a nice shop. Not sure on their selection, I haven't been there in a few years. I do like those guys.
> 
> .



When I was there, they only stocked NS, Venture, and Unity boards and I only saw Union and Rome bindings (but wasn't looking).

Definitely higher end stuff.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Larson's up in Wheat ridge, great boot fitters. Or Eskimo down in centennial.

BC sucks. REI sucks, all seasonal. Colorado ski and golf is hit or miss. Arvada store is very good.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BC isn't seasonal, they have snow gear out year round. REI is most definitely seasonal and their guys are not very knowledgeable either. I am pretty sure Christy's is seasonal though. 

I forgot to mention Larson's. I forget how good their selection is, but they are very knowledgeable there. Plus they are also right off of I70 too. Very easy on/off if you are headed the resort way.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Christy's is seasonal. They're a fucking a patio furniture store during the summer. LOL


----------

